# The Monteleone Teardrop guitar at the Montreal Guitar Show



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

We are very excited to inform you that John Monteleone has decided to premier a very special instrument at the Montreal Guitar Shwo next month: *The Monteleone Teardrop Guitar, based on the D'Angelico and D'Aquisto Teardrop Guitars.*

Hope to see you in Montreal!


For more details on this amazing guitar you can read this interview here http://www.montrealguitarshow.ca/nouvelles_fiche_en.aspx?id=9


----------

